# Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt....



## Wunstorfer (16. September 2009)

Petri!
Wenn ich mit dem Thema falsch liegen sollte, verschiebt mich ruhig|supergri Also, ich habe als junger Bengel (so ca. vor 25Jahren) mal den Angelschein in Minden (Nrw) gemacht. Jetzt, mit 35 bin ich durch nen dummen Zufall wieder ans Angeln gekommen. Und siehe da, der Virus ist immer noch brandgefährlich  Nur habe ich festgestellt, dass ich wohl mein Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt hab. #c Jetzt wohne ich in Nds. und brauche das unbedingt wieder. Ich möchte aber keine neue Prüfung ablegen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit irgendwie eine Abschrift des Originals zu bekommen? Wo muss ich anrufen? Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt....*

Hi,
Also ich würd dann mal im Rathaus bei der zuständigen Behörde nachfragen! Aber mal ehrlich wie kann man sowas verbummeln#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## S. Daniel (16. September 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt....*

Hi,

Also bei uns in Berlin ist es so das du die Zweitausstellung des Prüfungszeugnisses für 11,00 Euro bekommst und zwar da wo du die Prüfung abgelegt hast bzw. den Träger, Verein usw.

Das Problem ist nur das sie bei uns in Berlin das Prüfungszeugnis und alle Unterlagen nach 10 Jahren löschen..

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Franky (16. September 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt....*

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal mit den Herrschaften hier in Verbindung setzen:
http://www.lfv-westfalen-lippe.de/kontakt.html Die sollten für den Mindener Einzugsbereich zuständig sein.
Ich habe 1988 meine Prüfung abgelegt und bin beim Bremer Landesfischereiverband entsprechend registriert und könnte im Verlustfall jederzeit ein neues Zeugnis bekommen. (ich hatte nach meinem Umzug nach FFM mal angefragt, weil DAS MÄPPCHEN verschwunden war)


----------



## Wunstorfer (16. September 2009)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis verbummelt....*

Prima Franky :vik:
Die Dame war sehr freundlich und wird mir, nachdem sie ein Passbild und meine Daten erhalten hat eine Ersatzbestätigung ausstellen, die wohl überall anerkannt wird. Habt ihr prima gemacht, Danke!


----------

